# Problem with PHP 5.3 on FreeBSD 8.4



## raiden87sr (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys, I have this problem:


```
===>   php53-5.3.29_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php53-5.3.29_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - not foun
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 in /usr/ports/develutoconf
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.43.3_1 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Locale-gettext>=0 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Loca-gettext
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - fnd
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 as automatic
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/.packlist): No such file or directy
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so): No such file or direcry
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/gettext.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/5.14/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
ns505423# cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/ && make install clean
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - fnd
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/.packlist): No such file or directy
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so): No such file or direcry
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/gettext.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/5.14/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
ns505423# pkg install devel/p5-Locale-gettext
No valid repository found.
ns505423# cd /usr/ports/lang/php53
ns505423# make install clean
===>   php53-5.3.29_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php53-5.3.29_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - not foun
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 in /usr/ports/develutoconf
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.43.3_1 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Locale-gettext>=0 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Loca-gettext
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - fnd
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 as automatic
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/.packlist): No such file or directy
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so): No such file or direcry
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/gettext.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/5.14/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/rl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
```

Can someone help me please?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2014)

I would suggest updating your Perl. The default version moved to 5.16 almost a year ago. 


```
20131023:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.12 lang/perl5.14
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The default Perl has been switched to lang/perl5.16.  These examples
  are for switching from lang/perl5.14, if you are running another
  version, replace lang/perl5.14 with the origin of the Perl you have
  installed.

  Pkgng users:

    # pkg set -o lang/perl5.14:lang/perl5.16
    # pkg install -Rf lang/perl5.16

  Portupgrade users:
    0) Fix pkgdb.db (for safety):
        pkgdb -Ff

    1) Reinstall new version of Perl (5.16):
        portupgrade -o lang/perl5.16 -f lang/perl5.14

    2) Reinstall everything that depends on Perl:
        portupgrade -fr lang/perl5.16

  Portmaster users:
        portmaster -o lang/perl5.16 lang/perl5.14

        Conservative:
        portmaster p5-

        Comprehensive (but perhaps overkill):
        portmaster -r perl-

  Note: If the "perl-" glob matches more than one port you will need to specify
        the name of the Perl directory in /var/db/pkg explicitly.
```


----------



## raiden87sr (Oct 14, 2014)

hi mate and thx for the help! 
i write this 
	
	



```
portmaster -o lang/perl5.16 lang/perl5.14
```

and late  retry to install php53 but the error still

```
===>   php53-5.3.29_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php53-5.3.29_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.69 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.43.3_1 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Locale-gettext>=0 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>  Installing for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>  Checking if p5-Locale-gettext already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 as automatic
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/.packlist): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/gettext.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Locale::gettext.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/gettext/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Locale/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Locale/): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 15, 2014)

Try to set 


```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= perl5=5.16
```

in /etc/make.conf


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2014)

raiden87sr said:
			
		

> hi mate and thx for the help!
> I write this
> 
> 
> ...


Good. But you also need to rebuild everything depending on it or the version that's installed will still be 5.14. `portupgrade -fr lang/perl5.16`


----------

